# Aquarium Salt in FW Planted Tank



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

How much, if any, aquarium salt is beneficial or not harmful to a FW planted tank?

I have 125 gallon FW planted tank and the dude at my lfs said if I added 1 cup of Aquarium salt it wouldn't hurt. Thus far, I've thrown in 3 pinches of aquarium salt. I didn't want to get them but my wife fell in love with these little red "freshwater" crabs. I assumed they'll die in a few months but hopefully if I add a little salt it might help them live... don't want to jeapardize any other animal or plant, though... HELP


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

In case anyone is trying to figure out what I just said...

The salt is for the little crabs who I assume are brakkish. 3 pinches is very little so I'm not worried yet about it hurting my tank but before I put any more in I want to check with the fish-bros here.


----------



## Brett_Fishman (Jun 14, 2005)

Some plants will tolerate salt. Just do your homework and you should be ok. Off the top of my head I know Java Moss and Fern will tolerate brackish water. 

Speaking from experience, a majority of plants shrivel up and die when you introduce salt.

I suggest making a list of plants you're interested in and look them up on the internet or post them here for critiquing.

Cheers,


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

plantgeek.net has a nice plant species guide to save you some time.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Some fish are not real tolerant of salt either.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would remove the crab(s) and put them in a seperate tank (like a cheap 10 gallon). They aren't fully aquatic either I would bet as they are probably fiddler crabs/mini crabs. I would then add some gravel to the tank with a highland and a lowland. Add some salt to the water and put it so there is a place for them to come out of the water. Feed them blood worms algae wafers and shrimp pellets every so often and they'll be fine.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well my first question is why are you adding salt to begin with? Its not necessary in a tank, planted or not. My second question is wht plants are you keeping and how many? 10 plants in a 125 gallon isn't a planted tank (just an example). Many plants will not tolerate salt either. Some will but most wont. I wouldn't add any to your tank.


----------

